# 13" Rhom Update!



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I just got this rhom a couple of days ago, I like it a lot. His fins are damaged, but will heal well. Swims around in a 125 gallon tank. Rhoms are very interesting to watch.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats thats one nice fish!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice Rhom, looks like it was worth the wait..


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice pickup!


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> Well, I just got this rhom a couple of days ago, I like it a lot. His fins are damaged, but will heal well. Swims around in a 125 gallon tank. Rhoms are very interesting to watch.


very nice maybe you can post a few more photos, what size tank is it and what are you using for filtration?
i would love a rhom when mt piranhas die but cant seem to buy one in ireland


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

awesome


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

now wasn't it worth the wait....thats a hell of a nice rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

very nice.
You still have the small rhom also?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

can we see a tank shot?......he's looking good br0


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is certainly a great looking rhom.
I love 'em when they're nice and dark like that.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Beautiful Rhom. For a fresh fish that has spent most of the last month probably under stressed conditions that is a real nice fice. Wait about another week or 2







and see how flawless he really is. Great pickup.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

great looking rhom u got there!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> can we see a tank shot?......he's looking good br0


Yeah, I'll try to get a full tank shot...I have a ugly home-made stand so it may look kind of bad, but as long as it holds then everythings fine.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

nice


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice rhom! Is it active?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Quido said:


> Nice rhom! Is it active?


yeah, swims around a lot but not that aggressive.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

nice rhom looks very healthy good luck.
shabbir


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Piranha Tank said:


> nice rhom looks very healthy good luck.
> shabbir


YEah, thanks a lot. Well the gravel, rocks, and driftwood was too much and too high so I redid the whole thank - giving the rhom more room to wonder around. I'm just using a Rena XP3 filter, a 300 watt heater, and a Rio 900GPH powerhead. And the gravel in there is red flint sand. I like it a lot better.


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

looks great, nice lighting looks really cool and you have given him plenty of room to swim, nice pics.
shabbir


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice and clean!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice pedro was not lying about that guy being a flawless fish.


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome Sir


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

thats awesome. i saw those guys in his shop, they are truly amazing. 
cool pics!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow that guy has tons of room! nice


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very, very nice rhom. i dig the tank setup too!


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

That is a GORGEOUS fish. Hard for me to believe it came from aquascape!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Very Awesome buy, and he shipped that sucker? wow impressive.. like the setup tooo, very sweet


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome rhom! Not to derail the post, but I'd love to hear more details about how that guy came shipped from Aquascape. Great pick-up man, it is one awesome fish.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

caribad said:


> Awesome rhom! Not to derail the post, but I'd love to hear more details about how that guy came shipped from Aquascape. Great pick-up man, it is one awesome fish.


Oh yeah, I took out this rhom and measured it, it is acutally a 13 incher! 
Well I had to pick up this fish myself at my local airport. Shipping cost a lot, around $80 and almost $90. I went to the airport and did not get it until an hour or two later. The packaging was not all that great. The fish was place in a orange plastic container that was cut to let one side open. The water was not blue, so I'm not sure if the fish was really out. The container was then placed in a thick large clear bag and surrounding the bag were some thin foam boards. Lastley, everything was cased in a large regular packaging box. Its a good thing that I was there to pick it up right away, otherwise something bad could of happen.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

How much did he actually cost?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Malawi- said:


> How much did he actually cost?


I paid $400 to Pedro for the fish and 88 dollars at the airport.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

That actually is not a bad price for shipping a fish that big. Airport to airport is the way to go, as to have the same package shipped Fed Ex would have cost at least $200. Not a bad price for a rhom that big either-$500. It is nice to have live delivery guaranteed when your spending that kind of dough, but a nice looking rhom for the bucks!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

caribad said:


> That actually is not a bad price for shipping a fish that big. Airport to airport is the way to go, as to have the same package shipped Fed Ex would have cost at least $200. Not a bad price for a rhom that big either-$500. It is nice to have live delivery guaranteed when your spending that kind of dough, but a nice looking rhom for the bucks!


I agree, FedEx would of been so much more and the fish would be so much more stressed out.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya thats fair price-if you have the money.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Hell, I'd eat Ramin noodles 3 meals a day for a month if I had to in order to have enough to buy a Rhom that nice!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

caribad said:


> Hell, I'd eat Ramin noodles 3 meals a day for a month if I had to in order to have enough to buy a Rhom that nice!


Hahaha...thats awesome! Yeah, this guy is really worth it.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of my 13" rhom.


----------

